
Ask HN: Is there any browser-based animation authoring tool or app out there? - hydrowire
I&#x27;m looking for a full feature browser-based animation authoring tool or app with an interface similar to the retired Adobe Flash software.<p>Of course, it should output a movie or HTML canvas file format instead of SWF.
======
aww_dang
[https://www.codeandweb.com/free-sprite-sheet-
packer](https://www.codeandweb.com/free-sprite-sheet-packer)

I've enjoyed this tool. Edit, I see you've elaborated and this isn't what
you're looking for.

